
Show HN: Startup Jobs for Developers - sshsshssh
https://startupdeveloperjobs.com
======
dcole2929
One thing I really like from a design perspective is the fact that you list
the role (and Language) first. Often times I care a lot less about the company
than about the position and stack I'd be applying for. Unless it's a
particular well known startup most have likely never heard of the company
anyway so it makes a lot of sense to not have that information be the focus of
the listing.

------
noahtkoch
Neat site! Usability note, I would add something to catch all key strokes.
When using the search bar(which is pretty cool looking) I started typing,
searched, then I hit delete to clear the prompt and was sent back. Granted
this is normal behaviour of any website, but given it's a command prompt, I'm
used to it being always ready for my typing.

~~~
codingdave
There is a search bar??

Let me look again... oh, wow, I totally ignored that, thinking it was just a
design element to break up the header from the jobs.

------
ilaksh
If you have more than a billion dollars then you shouldn't call yourself a
startup. The term has lost most of its meaning.

Maybe 'internet' 'high tech'.

------
u04f061
Add Groovy and Grails filter too. They don't fit in Java. Similar is the case
for Scala.

------
glittershark
For those of us outside the Bay and not looking to relocate, the ability to
explicitly filter by location would be nice.

------
rfrey
Great work. I agree with others that maybe Uber and Instacart aren't exactly
startups, but I'm sure candidates can filter that on their own.

One minor suggestion: when posting a job, perhaps indicate the 300 character
limit in the "why should candidates apply" textbox title, and maybe a little
character counter would be helpful.

------
yashesh321
Simple and Great Site. Is there any way to filter startups who can sponsor
Visas or open for remote.

~~~
lukasm
You may want to checkout my repo [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-
remote-job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

~~~
AKifer
Your repo is awesome ! Thanks for sharing all these stuffs

------
drsintoma
Jobs in Berlin! sweet! If you don't mind maybe I'll index you on _my_ meta-
search engine [https://englishjobs.de/](https://englishjobs.de/)

------
soci
Looks great! We started doing something similar three weeks ago at
[http://jobsBCN.com](http://jobsBCN.com), but with the idea of covering all
job openings from startups in Barcelona city (Europe).

We have more than 250 job openings for engineers (+250 for biz) in more than
160 startup companies in Barcelona. Salaries are shown for some of them.

It could be interesting to see how different technologies rank against
salaries, or regarding job openings. I hope to find the time to show some
statistics soon.

------
500and4
This is really good! Love the clean style. We tried to do something similar a
while ago with [http://www.zonino.co.uk](http://www.zonino.co.uk) although we
scraped the jobs from startups sites which works quite nicely. Haven't updated
for a ages though. You could consider doing something similar. I echo the
comments about location filters! Please make that a priority!

------
moubarak
awesome, i subscribed to several search options. if there is a way to
subscribe to several at once rather than each individually (with activation)
perhaps it would be nicer. You seem like someone who can easily put that in.
Great work. Also i think "remote" should be a search option up there, it has
many results. Cheers.

Edit: The suggestions at the bottom of the detail page is perfect. it's what
kept me on board.

~~~
sshsshssh
Thanks for the feedback! This is a planned feature.

~~~
bung
In particular, I'm not sure if it matters, but I wouldn't mind knowing if
"remote" also meant, say "remote from canada" was ok? Maybe "US Remote" and
"Global Remote" tags?

------
jlarocco
This would be significantly more useful with the ability to filter by
location. Believe it or not, not everybody lives in San Francisco and New
York.

------
markdown
> OpenDNS

> 23andMe

> Uber

Does startup just mean company in USA?

------
cblock811
AirPair's listing in HTML/CSS includes:

Machine learning, Spam and relevance detection, NLP problems

Not sure that these would really fit, but it could just be me.

------
MatthewMcDonald
For posting a job, you might want to consider having the languages as tags
(select many) rather than a category (select only one).

Edit: also, it's not clear if clicking Save will post the job immediately or
not. After clicking around, I see that there are published and inactive
sections.

~~~
rjbrock
I disagree with the select many suggestion. So many job postings are full of
popular languages but when you actually look at the job its clear that there
is 1 language you will be using

------
djent
I wish there were an equivalent for finding internships. One suggestion:
integrate with Google Maps, allow the user to outline an area and show jobs in
that area. I found myself searching the names of major cities in my area.

~~~
jacalata
A friend of mine used to work on InternMatch, it might be useful for you
([https://www.internmatch.com](https://www.internmatch.com))

------
nstart
Pretty sweet. Are all these entries posted by companies themselves or did you
do the posting? I love how it's neatly organised by language. Are you planning
on adding any other layers/filters?

Edit - Why isn't this in Show HN?

~~~
sshsshssh
Updated to be in Show HN :) - thx

Yes I'm planning to add City/Location filters as well as advanced search
option where you can see all available filters.

There is for example also
[https://startupdeveloperjobs.com/f/0/Erlang](https://startupdeveloperjobs.com/f/0/Erlang)
but you can't see it since it has not enough jobs

Edit: To answer your other question. Jobs are both entered by companies and
also added by me manually.

~~~
web007
As-is the site is not useful to me, but it has potential. The simple layout is
awesome, not cluttered but still presents a bunch of info.

Location filters are must-have - whether it's just a sort by name so all of
the $MY_CITY jobs are in one place, as a true filter so I only see one
location or as some kind of location-based sort-by-distance to give me the
best options first.

Congrats on shipping!

------
thecupisblue
This is the best job postings site I've seen in a long time. Bravo.

~~~
u04f061
Same thought here.

------
ychantit
Great app ! Maybe you can add on the top of the list the number of results
like in every search query ... so the user can estimate how much time he is
going to scroll down...

------
thektrn
Great site! Just a little confusion when searching. I thought there is no
searching for a few seconds until I accidentally pressed a key on my keyboard.

------
niix
I like the layout. There are many sites like this, but this one is easy to use
and gave me the results I wanted fairly quickly.

------
gfodor
I'm getting an SSL cert error, just FYI.

------
hardwaresofton
I was impressed by the number of listings (and really interesting seeming
listings) -- great job.

------
tylerpachal
Really like the commandline-esque search bar

------
bryanmikaelian
This looks great! Nice job.

------
kauegimenes
Here is the Node.js? =(

------
elwell
Like the interface. Not sure if SoundCloud is a _startup_ though.

~~~
Rainymood
The venture backed startup Uber

...

ugh

------
imaginenore
No salaries listed = useless

~~~
digitalboss
I'll have to disagree with you on this when you say "useless". Most sites
don't post a salary, and for those few that do, a range is listed.

I like using [https://angel.co/jobs](https://angel.co/jobs) to find those
companies that have raised $ and currently hiring. One thing about is that I'm
not really sure how frequently these startups have the time to update this on
Angellist.

